# What have you done for us lately?



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

"What have you done for us lately" is a phrase often heard. We're proud to provide you with our answer. 

The volunteers of the NJOA have been advancing your freedoms to fish, hunt and trap in NJ. We've helped to create the NJ Angling & Hunting Conservation Caucus in Trenton. The caucus is comprised of legislators interested in learning about conservation and supporting outdoor freedoms. We've defended your hunting freedoms in Wall Township and on the Navesink and Shrewsbury rivers. We're advancing conservation education in Trenton and throughout the state. 

We continue to make progress in educating officials that the traps should be removed from the reefs. USFWS, DEP and DFW agree - the reefs are meant for angling and spear fishing. The NJOA is reversing the pervasive culture of animal extremists and the brand of environmentalism that works to deny us our freedoms to fish. 

The NJOA is also working with foresters to help establish conservation as a means of forest stewardship. The current "preservation" approach is creating an ailing ecology and affecting the health of flora and fauna. It is also creating an environment prone to wildfires. 

We've helped to elect three outdoor-minded legislators and the NJOA was a significant factor in getting the Sunday Bow hunting bill passed. We also have a full-time government affairs firm working on our behalf! 

Please join us on July 25th and hear more about what the NJOA is doing. Have fun with like-minded sportsmen and women and learn about what is happening in Trenton directly from our local legislators! 

http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/where/pig/roast.html 

ALL you can eat - $25.00!! (Children under 10 free) 
Pig, hamburgers/hot dogs, salads, corn, rolls/butter, baked beans, watermelon! 

Includes Beer, Soda, & Water. 
Cash bar available too. 

Music! 
Prizes & Silent Auction too! 
Join us on July 25th for the NJOA Northern Region "Pig Roast." 
Support the organization that is supporting you. 

Saturday JULY 25, 2009 1:00 pm to 5:00 pm (Rain or Shine) 
Mine Hill American Legion 
1 Legion Place 
Mine Hill, NJ 07803 

Bring your lawn chairs too! 

Only 125 tickets are available on a first come, first serve basis. These will sell out FAST! 

Tickets must be purchased in advance. 

Checks to be made out to "NJOA" 

Contact Sam or Craig (Scrubby) via pm for ticket information. 

OR 

e-mail Sam at [email protected] 

e-mail Craig at [email protected] 

See you all on July 25th. 

http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/ 
------------------------------------------------ 
Become an honorary member of the NJOA! Go to the following link and sign up: 
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html 

Best regards, 

Anthony P. Mauro, Sr. 
Chairman, 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance: "We've got your back!" 
www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------

